# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  (¯` تجديد المحبة الزوجية.. أهميته ووسائله´¯)

## أمة الوهاب شميسة

وقفت تُعِدُّ الشاي لزوجها الذي أوشك على الفراغ من غَدائه، وقفت تؤدِّي واجبها في ضِيق ظاهرٍ على قَسمات وجهها، لا تستطيع - وربما لا تريد - أن تخفيه. 
فاجأها زوجها من خلفها بهدوءٍ جعلها لا تَشعر به إلا عندما بدأ يرفع يدها صَوْبَ رأسها، ورغم ذلك تجاهلَتْه، تجاهلته تمامًا.. تجاهلاً يدفعنا للعودة بالزمن إلى الوراء قليلاً لمعرفة تفسيره. 
عاد الزوج من عمله في موعده المعتاد، فتحت له الزوجة، فألقى عليها السلام، ردَّت عليه بفتور وإهمال، واستغلت أنه بدأ يخلع ثياب العمل، فذهبت هي إلى المطبخ لتُحضر له طعام الغداء، جلس الزوج ينتظر الغداء، وبقي ينتظر دون تأفُّف أو ضجَر، وبعد ما يقارب الساعة أو أقل قليلاً، خرجت الزوجة تحمل له صينية عليها أصناف الطعام، ثم وضعتها أمامه، وانصرفت مرةً ثانيةً إلى المطبخ. 
سألها: ألا تأكلين معي؟
ردَّت بضيق: لا.
قال: هل تغدَّيْتِ قبل مجيئي؟
قالت بضيقٍ أكبر: كُلْ أنت واشْبع، ودعني لحالي. 
بدأ الزوج يتناول الطعام في صمْت، ولكنه فوجئ أن اللَّحْم لم ينضج جيدًا، والأرز عديم المِلح، والطعام بارد، والخبز سخونته ليست أفضل حالاً من سائر الطعام، حتى الصينية بدَتْ غيرَ نظيفة كما هو معتاد. 
تناول الزوج طعامه، وتذكر مشكلة الأمس، حينما دفعه إرهاق العمل إلى أن يُنهي حوارًا بدأته زوجته بطريقة شعر أنها ضايقتها، لكنه ظن الأمر تافهًا، وسيُنسى مع تباشير الصباح، وخرج إلى عمله دون أن يلقي بالاً، أو يفكِّر في جبر خاطرها. 
لكنه تذكر أيضًا أنه يعاملها أفضل معاملة، فلماذا لا تحتمل منه شيئًا بسيطًا كهذا؟! 
حقًّا اتَّقِ شرَّ مَن أحسنتَ إليه، أهذا جزاء حسن معاملتي؟! هكذا قال لنفسه. 
وبعد أن فرغ الزوج من طعامه، اتجه نحو المطبخ وهو يتذكَّر أيضًا أن الحكمة التي يردِّدها العوامُّ مبتورة: وأن اتقاء شرِّ مِن أحسنت إليه لا بدَّ أن يكون بزيادة الإحسان إليه. 
وصل إليها وهي تصب الشاي دون أن تلتفت إليه، فرفع يده وأمسك بجانبي رأسها، وطَبع قُبلةً حانيةً على رأسها، وقال: سامحيني إن كنت أغضبتُك أمس. 
عندئذ انفجرت الزوجة في البكاء، ناظرةً إلى زوجها الحَنون في إكبار وإجلال قائلةً: بل أنت سامحني يا حبيبي، لا أدري كيف أعماني الغضب عن حقك عليَّ؟! 
وهكذا هي الحياة الزوجية، تَنْزع إلى الجفاف والملل، وأحيانًا تضخيم الأمر الصغير، أو تهوين الأمر الكبير، ما لم يبادر أحد الزوجين أو كلاهما إلى استيعاب الآخر، بإلقاء زهرة أو وردة كبيرة في تلك المياه الراكدة؛ لتنداح دوائر جديدة من المشاعر الجميلة، والأحاسيس الرائعة التي هي مدَدٌ طيِّب لتنمية الحب والمودة وتجديدهما، وطرد الملل والروتين من الحياة الزوجية، ويَطيب لي أن أسكب هنا غيمات أو قطرات مِن ذلك المدد، ومنها:
• تبادل الهدايا وإن كانت رمزية (وردة - بطاقة ملونة عليها - كلمة جميلة) وتوضع على وسادة الزوج / الزوجة. 
• تخصيص يوم أو وقت للجلوس معًا؛ تذكَّر إنصاتَ النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على الرغم من انشغالاته وأعبائه الجِسام - لعائشة - رضي الله عنها - في قصة أم زرع الطويلة كلها، ثم تعليقه عليها بقوله متواضعًا: ((كنتُ لكِ كأبي زرع لأم زرع))، ثم حُسْنَ ردِّها عليه حيث قالت: ((بأبي أنت وأمي يا رسول الله، بل أنت خير إلي من أبي زرع))؛ رواه النسائي في الكبرى. 
• التنويع في التعبير عن أحاسيس ومشاعر الحب:
(لغة العيون - اللمسة الحنون - تعانق اليدين - نبرات الصوت - تعبيرات الوجه). 
يقول الشاعر:
*وَتَعَطَّلَتْ لُغَةُ الْكَلاَمِ وَخَاطَبَتْ* 
*عَيْنَيَّ فِي لُغَةِ الْهَوَى عَيْنَاكَ*  



*أَغَارُ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ عَيْنِي وَمِنِّي* 
*وَمِنْكَ وَمِنْ زَمَانِكَ وَالْمَكَانِ*  
*وَلَوْ أَنِّي خَبَأْتُكَ فِي عُيُونِي* 
*إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ مَا كَفَانِي*  



• التحية الحارَّة والوداع الحار عند الدخول والخروج، وعند السفر والقدوم، وعبر الهاتف، وعبر الرسائل القصيرة، يقول الشاعر:
*صَبَّحْتُهُ عِنْدَ الْمَسَاءِ فَقَالَ لِي:* 
*مَا ذَا الْكَلاَمُ؟ وَظَنَّ ذَاكَ مِزَاحَا*  
*فَأَجَبْتُهُ: إِشْرَاقُ وَجْهِكَ غَرَّنِي* 
*حَتَّى تَبَيَّنْتُ الْمَسَاءَ صَبَاحَا*  



• الثناء على الزوجة وإشعارها بالغيرة المعتدلة عليها، وعدم مقارنتها بغيرها.
فهذه امرأة يُثني عليها زوجها، على حسن صفاتها وصبرها وأدبها، فشعرت بأن كلامه ماء بارد، أطفأ نارًا مشتعلةً منذ سنة في صدرها ضيقًا منه، وقالت: كأنه وضع وسامًا على صدري، وعلى صدر علاقتنا الزوجية معًا. 
• الاشتراك معًا في عمل بعض الأشياء الخفيفة: مثل التخطيط للمستقبل، أو ترتيب المكتبة، أو الترتيب لشيء يخص الأولاد، والتي تكون سببًا للملاطفة والمضاحكة. 
يُروى أن عائشة - رضي الله عنها - قالت: كان - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يومًا في البيت يعمل عملاً، فنظرتُ إلى وجهه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو يتهلَّل، أو كما قالت.
فقلتُ: يا رسول الله، أنت - والله - أحَقُّ بقول أبي كبيرٍ الهذلي:
قال: وما قال أبو كبير؟
قالت:
*وَمُبَرَّأٍ مِنْ كُلِّ غُبَّرِ حَيْضَةٍ* 
*وَفَسَادِ مُرْضِعَةٍ وَدَاءٍ مُغْيِلِ*  
*وَإِذَا نَظَرْتَ إِلَى أَسِرَّةِ وَجْهِهِ* 
*بَرَقَتْ بُرُوقَ الْعَارِضِ الْمُتَهَلِّلِ*  



قالت: فطرح ما في يدَيَّ، وأخذني وقبَّل ما بين عينَيَّ، وقال: جزاكِ الله يا عائشة خيرًا، ما سُرِرتِ منِّي كسُرُوري منك. 
• الكلمة الطيبة، والتعبير العاطفي بالكلمات الدافئة، والعبارات الرقيقة، كإعلان الحب للزوجة، وإشعارها بأنها نعمة من الله عليه، والعكس منها للزوج، كقول الشاعر:
*الصِّبَا وَالْجَمَالُ مِلْكُ يَدَيْكِ* 
*أَيُّ تَاجٍ أَعَزُّ مِنْ تَاجَيْكِ*  
*قَتَلَ الْوَرْدُ نَفْسَهُ حَسَدًا مِنْ* 
*كِ وَأَلْقَى دِمَاهُ فِي وَجْنَتَيْكِ*  
*وَالْفَرَاشَاتُ مَلَّتِ الزَّهْرَ لَمَّا* 
*حَدَّثَتْهَا الْأَنْسَامُ عَنْ شَفَتَيْكِ*  



وقول غيره وقد أتت زوجته تظلله من لفح الشمس:
*قَامَتْ تُظَلِّلُنِي مِنَ الشَّمْسِ* 
*نَفْسٌ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِنْ نَفْسِي*  
*قَامَتْ تُظَلِّلُنِي وَمِنْ عَجَبٍ* 
*شَمْسٌ تُظَلِّلُنِي مِنَ الشَّمْسِ*  



فهذا رجل يسأل زوجته: لِمَ لا تكتحلين لي؟ فأجابته بأحسن رد قائلة: خَشِيتُ أن يَشغل جزءًا مِن أجزاء عيوني عن متعة النظر إليك. 
وهذا زوج سأل زوجته: كيف أنتِ في غيابي؟ فقالت على البديهة:
*خَيَالُكَ فِي عَيْنِي وَذِكْرَاكَ فِي فَمِي* 
*وَمَثْوَاكَ فِي قَلْبِي فَأَيْنَ تَغِيبُ؟!*  



• نزهة قصيرة أو زيارة جميلة، بعيدًا عن المنْزل والأولاد، ولو مشيًا على الأقدام، وتتشابك اليدان، فيزيد القلبان تماسكًا ومحبةً وأنسًا.
*عَجِبْتُ لِهَذَا الْحُبِّ يَسْرِي كَأَنَّمَا* 
*هُوَ السِّحْرُ فِي الْأَعْمَاقِ أَوْ أَنَّهُ أَقْوَى*  
*وَيَجْعَلُ حُلْوَ الْعَيْشِ مُرًّا إِذَا نَأَى* 
*حَبِيبٌ وَمُرَّ الْعَيْشِ فِي قُرْبِهِ حُلْوَا*  



• الجلسات الهادئة، وجعْل وقت للحوار وتجاذُبِ أطراف الحديث، يتخلَّله بعض المرَح والضحك، بعيدًا عن المشاكل وعن الأولاد، وعن صراخهم وشجارهم، له أثر كبير في الألفة والمحبة بين الزوجين. 
• التوازن بين الإقبال والتمنُّع، فلا يُقبِل بدرجة مفْرِطة، ولا يتمنَّع أحدهما عن صاحبه كليًّا، فلا إفراط ولا تفريط؛ ففي الإفراط في الإقبال إعدام للشوق والمحبة، وفي الإفراط في التمنُّع إعدامٌ لأسباب المودة، ووقوع في الإثم، وهذا يحتاج لحسن تقدير وفطنة. 
• التفاعل بين الطرفين، خاصةً في أوقات الأزمات بالذات، كأنْ تَمْرض الزوجة فتحتاج إلى عناية حِسِّيَّة ومعنوية مضاعفة، أو يتضايق الزوج لسبب ما، فيحتاج إلى عطف معنوي، ومَن يقف بجانبه، فالتألُّم لآلام الشريك، وكذا الفرح لأفراحه، له أكبر الأثر في بناء المودة بين الزوجين. 
• التجديد ومحاربة السآمة والملل، الذي كثيرًا ما يطغى على الحياة الزوجية، ويغتال السعادة الزوجية، كأن تُفَاجِئ الزوجةُ زوجَها يومًا بأن تملأ الغرفة عطورًا أو شموعًا أو زهورًا، أو يُفرِّغ الزوج نفسَه ليخرج معها في نزهة برِّيَّة جميلة وحدهما في أحد أيام الربيع، أو أحد أيام الشتاء تحت المطر (مع أخذ الاحتياطات ضد البرد). 
• المصارحة والتنفيس وعدم الكبت، وعدم تخزين المشاكل، فبالحوار الهادئ، والمناقشة المهذبة ترتاح النفس وتطمئن، والاتفاقُ على خطوات عمَلية لحل المشاكل أو الخلافات. 
• نداء الزوجة بأحب الأسماء إليها، أو نداؤها باسمها مُرَخَّمًا مثل (يا عائش - يا عويش - يا حُمَيراء - يا غاليتي - يا حلوتي - يا قمري). 
• الشكر والثناء بين الحين والآخر مِن كليهما للآخر كلما قدَّم معروفًا، أو بَذل مجهودًا في إسعاده. 
• التغاضي عن الزلاَّت، والاعتذارُ عند الخطأ، فكما قيل: تَبدو الأخطاء كبيرةً عندما يكون الحبُّ صغيرًا.
*وَعَيْنُ الرِّضَا عَنْ كُلِّ عَيْبٍ كَلِيلَةٌ* 
*وَلَكِنَّ عَيْنَ السُّخْطِ تُبْدِي الْمَسَاوِيَا*  



وإياكما من الإكثار من العتاب والملاحظة، وكثرة التشكِّي والتبرُّم، فإنه مُذهِب للمودة، منغِّضٌ للسعادة.
*إِذَا أَرَدْتِ صَفَاءَ الْعَيْشِ يَا أَمَلِي* 
*فَجَنِّبِي الصَّدْرَ آثَارَ الْحَزَازَاتِ*  
*نَحِّي الْخِلاَفَاتِ عَنْ دُنْيَا مَحَبَّتِنَا* 
*فَالْحُبُّ يَذْبُلُ فِي أَرْضِ الْخِلاَفَاتِ*  




• الاحترام والتقدير المتبادَلُ بينهما؛ فما أكرمَهن إلا كريم، وما أهانَهنَّ إلا لئيم. 
وقال - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((ألا أُخبركم بخير نسائكم في الجنة، كلُّ وَدُود وَلُود، إذا غضبت أو أُسِيءَ إليها، قالت: هذه يدي في يدك، لا أكتحل بغمضٍ حتى ترضى))؛ رواه الطبراني في الأوسط. 
• وأخيرًا: النظر في سيرة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مع زوجاته وأهل بيته، وحكمته ورحمته في باب التعامل الزوجي، فإنها مَعين زاخر[1]. 

http://www.alukah.net/Social/0/28693/

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكم.
بارك الله فيكِ ، على هذا الطرح المفيد بصيغته الجميلة، و الله شوقتني لعيش السعادة، رزقني الله وكل المسلمات أزواجا صالحين، و جعلنا لهم من الصالحات.

----------


## مروة عاشور

نقل مميز أحسن الله إليكِ

واللهَ أسأل أن ينفع به الأزواج وأن يرزقهم حسن الخلق, فكم من مشكلات خبئت في البيوت وكم من أنّات غاصت تحت أنقاض العند والكبر والانتصار للنفس والجهل و...
والسبب البعد عن الدين وأخلاقه والجهل بالكثير من المعلومات عن الحياة الزوجية, والفصل القراءة والتطبيق!





> السلام عليكم.
> بارك الله فيكِ ، على هذا الطرح المفيد بصيغته الجميلة، و الله شوقتني لعيش السعادة، رزقني الله وكل المسلمات أزواجا صالحين، و جعلنا لهم من الصالحات.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,

أسأل الله الحي القيوم أن يرزقكِ وأخواتنا جميعا أزواجًا صالحين أتقياء أنقياء يكونوا لكنّ عونًا على الطاعة.. آمين

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

جزاك الله خيرا .

هناك فكرة مغلوطة منتشرة بين فتياتنا الحبيبات و هي تصوّر إقتران السعادة بالزواج تلازم الشاخص بالظل , وهذا محال فلربما سعدت الفتاة بزواجها أحيانًا و لربما زاملت الشقاء بزواجها دهورًا و أزمانا وهذا معروف و مشاهد عبر مسارب الزمن , نعوذ بالله من الشقاء .

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بورك فيك أختاه ونفع الله بمانقلتي

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
نقلٌ مُميزٌ ورائعٌ حقًّا ، أحسنتِ الاختيار والانتقاء أيتها الكريمة ..
بُوركَ عملكِ وعلمكِ وعمركِ !..

----------


## رقية المسلمة

بارك الله بكِ أختي وجزاكِ خيرا

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> السلام عليكم.
> بارك الله فيكِ ، على هذا الطرح المفيد بصيغته الجميلة، و الله شوقتني لعيش السعادة، رزقني الله وكل المسلمات أزواجا صالحين، و جعلنا لهم من الصالحات.


 وفيك بارك الله أخية ، أتمنى لي ولك  السعادة في الدنيا والآخرة ، وأزواج طيبين يكونون قرة أعين لنا في الدنيا والآخرة ... آمين.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> نقل مميز أحسن الله إليكِ
> 
> واللهَ أسأل أن ينفع به الأزواج وأن يرزقهم حسن الخلق, فكم من مشكلات خبئت في البيوت وكم من أنّات غاصت تحت أنقاض العند والكبر والانتصار للنفس والجهل و...
> والسبب البعد عن الدين وأخلاقه والجهل بالكثير من المعلومات عن الحياة الزوجية, والفصل القراءة والتطبيق!
> 
>  صدقت يا غالية ( اشتقت إليك  ) 
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,
> 
> أسأل الله الحي القيوم أن يرزقكِ وأخواتنا جميعا أزواجًا صالحين أتقياء أنقياء يكونوا لكنّ عونًا على الطاعة.. آمين


اللهم آمين .

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> وفيك بارك الله أخية ، أتمنى لي ولك السعادة في الدنيا والآخرة ، وأزواج طيبين يكونون قرة أعين لنا في الدنيا والآخرة ... آمين.


آمـــين، آمين

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> جزاك الله خيرا .
> 
> هناك فكرة مغلوطة منتشرة بين فتياتنا الحبيبات و هي تصوّر إقتران السعادة بالزواج تلازم الشاخص بالظل , وهذا محال فلربما سعدت الفتاة بزواجها أحيانًا و لربما زاملت الشقاء بزواجها دهورًا و أزمانا وهذا معروف و مشاهد عبر مسارب الزمن , نعوذ بالله من الشقاء .


هذا صحيح ...والكثير من النماذج شاهدة ماثلة أمامنا ، فالزواج ليس الجنة ، والزوج ليس ملاكا ، والحياة الزوجية ليست مثلما تحلم بها الفتاة قبل زواجها ...، لكن الثقة في الله موجودة أن نسعد بدون زوج ، وبالزوج ، والوهاب لا يخيب من أحسن الظن به ، رزقني الله وإياك ما تقر به أعيننا .
( اشتقت إليك عزيزتي  :Smile:  )

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> بورك فيك أختاه ونفع الله بمانقلتي


 وفيك بارك الله أخية .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> نقلٌ مُميزٌ ورائعٌ حقًّا ، أحسنتِ الاختيار والانتقاء أيتها الكريمة ..
> بُوركَ عملكِ وعلمكِ وعمركِ !..


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يا كريمة الشمائل
جزاك الله خيرا على طيب الكلام .
إني أحبك في الله .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> بارك الله بكِ أختي وجزاكِ خيرا


وفيك بارك الله أختي رقية ، حفظك الله ورعاك .

----------


## أم البشرى

دائما تختارين ما يحمل في طياته الفائدة والنفع لاخواتك 
فبورك فيك وفي نقلك 
تجدينني دائما في الجوار لاستفيد من مواضيعك القيمة

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> دائما تختارين ما يحمل في طياته الفائدة والنفع لاخواتك 
> 
> فبورك فيك وفي نقلك 
> 
> تجدينني دائما في الجوار لاستفيد من مواضيعك القيمة


وفيك بارك الله أخيتي ، هذا من حسن ظنك بأختك وخلقك الرفيع ، أدامه الله عليك .

----------


## حكمة

> قال - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((ألا أُخبركم بخير نسائكم في الجنة، كلُّ وَدُود وَلُود، إذا غضبت أو أُسِيءَ إليها، قالت: هذه يدي في يدك، لا أكتحل بغمضٍ حتى ترضى))؛ رواه الطبراني في الأوسط.


تبارك الرحمن ماشي كماها .. : )
اللهم ارزقنا خلقها واجعلنا مثلها ..
اللهم آمين ..
أمة الوهاب شميسة يا أخية جزيتِ خيرا وبارك الله فيكِ

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> أمة الوهاب شميسة يا أخية جزيتِ خيرا وبارك الله فيكِ


 وفيك بارك الله أخيتي حكمة .

----------


## ساجدة لله متوكلة عليه

جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الحبيبة وأعاننا الله واياك وجميع نساء المسلمين على حسن التبعل لأزواجنا.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الحبيبة وأعاننا الله واياك وجميع نساء المسلمين على حسن التبعل لأزواجنا.


 جزاك الله مثله أخية ، ووفقك ربنا لكل خير .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> وهكذا هي الحياة الزوجية، تَنْزع إلى الجفاف والملل، وأحيانًا تضخيم الأمر الصغير، أو تهوين الأمر الكبير، ما لم يبادر أحد الزوجين أو كلاهما إلى استيعاب الآخر، بإلقاء زهرة أو وردة كبيرة في تلك المياه الراكدة؛ لتنداح دوائر جديدة من المشاعر الجميلة، والأحاسيس الرائعة التي هي مدَدٌ طيِّب لتنمية الحب والمودة وتجديدهما، وطرد الملل والروتين من الحياة الزوجية،


بارك الله فيك ونفع بك

----------

